# Wie kann man im FUP eine IF anweisung schreiben??



## Andreas24 (9 August 2017)

Hallo 
ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe eine 1500 cpu und ein t900 comfort und ein umrichter G120.
Am FB habe ich die Möglichkeit einen drehzahlwert in % einzugeben(INT),  desweiteren besteht die möglichkeit im HMI eine drehzahl (INT)  einzugeben dies ist nur im Handbetrieb möglich. Im automatikbetrieb soll  die Steuerung den wert nehmen der direkt am Baustein anliegt.

Jetzt meine Frage wie bekomme ich es hin dass die steuerung sich jeweils  den richtigen drehzahlwert nimmt der für die Hand- bzw Automatikbetrieb  vorgesehen ist?

ich dachte dass es geht wenn ich die beiden werte mir einer  move_funktion in eine seperate variable schreibe und diese dann als  sollwert zum umrichter schicke, doch wie bekommt man es hin dass dann  auch der richtige wert der neue sollwert ist?

das programm ist isn fup geschrieben.
gibt es eine anweisung mit  der ich folgende idee verwirklichen kann? wenn betriebsart hand dann nimm drehzahl vom hmi, wenn betriebsart auto dann nimm drehzahl vom baustein
gurß andreas 				​


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 August 2017)

Gibt es in TIA keine SEL Anweisung? An die Eingänge die beiden Drehzahlen und mit einem Binäreingang einen von den beiden Werten weiterschalten.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2017)

Die MOVE-Box hat einen EN-Eingang - wenn man den beschaltet, dann wird das MOVE nur ausgeführt wenn da TRUE anliegt.


```
+-----+    +--------+
          |  &  |    |  MOVE  |
#BA_Hand--|     |----|EN   ENO|-
          +-----+    |        |
     "Sollwert_HMI"--|IN   OUT|--#Sollwert
                     +--------+

          +-----+    +--------+
          |  &  |    |  MOVE  |
#BA_Auto--|     |----|EN   ENO|-
          +-----+    |        |
       "Sollwert_x"--|IN   OUT|--#Sollwert
                     +--------+
```

Harald


----------

